# so this was my 1st attempt on a doggy dress...



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

not sure if it was a success or not. the whole point was to get to be dexter's size but i underestimated his chest width LOL. oh well~ i love the fabric!

dont laugh at me :crybaby:

i had to scrunch up the dress so it would fit the model
















this was the original dress unraveled


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Well that's pretty darn funky, I'm liking it a lot!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It is lovely, I especially like the little dog motif. Please tell me this is NOT for Dexter!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Love it!! Very nice! You are definitely on the right track! Great Job!!!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

That is cool! I like the fabric and it looks like it has a bubble skirt on it? I haven't seen a harness with a bubble skirt. I really like that!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Really neat! I like the fabric and the puffy skirt!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Awwe thanks guys!!! I wasnt expecting many comments on this but yayyyyy. Yea hehe its like a bubble skirt...originslly it was supposed to be bigger but seeing it was 3 am i wasnt thinking of sewing space lol. I tried making it unique from others. Well i ordered a harness pattern from ebay last night so i can get an actual sizing since this was all done by scratch  the sizes will be from xs to medium so im hoping it comes soon.
Hahahaha it wasnt supposed to be for dexter...it was supposed to be just his size. I was just testing my measuring skills as thats something i always lack of when it comes to sewing. Im also making a doggy purse soon too! Im very excited about this. Waiting for the parts to come in a week or so


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Not bad! I like the fabric, in the future you might want to try turning and top stitching it really helps give the garment a more finished look.
In terms of patterns I find some people like them and use them and others don't, I design my own patterns I find that works best for me!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks kitty! I will have to research what top stiching is ^^ i hope its not hard! Lol. Yea i know some people love patterns...i never worked with them on any of my stuff but since i messed up a bit i thought it would help when it comes to clothing  i guess we shall see!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

its cute! i love the fabric and the doggie applique  ( my yorkie wears the dresses with the velcro, but for my chis i really prefer dresses that are designed like real dresses with no velcro )


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank u for the feedback elaine! Right now im into velcros since i dont know how to make other fabrics other than cotton


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

That looks so adoreable!!! Great job!!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Doggie purse? For humans? I sure would like to see that!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Really neat and really different. I misunderstood too--I thought you made for Dexter too!lol If he wore that he would really have to be secure in his manhood! Hahaha. I think it's great for little sis.


----------



## vera94 (Jun 18, 2012)

that is very cute. i love the color


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I think its really cute! And you didn't have a pattern? That's awesome!


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

It turned out great! I love it! <3


----------



## LittleBean (May 17, 2012)

That's so cute! FUnny story: I was just browsing etsy for some stuff for my pup and I saw that on there  Then I came here and saw this!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KritterMom said:


> That looks so adoreable!!! Great job!!


Thanks krittermom!



carrieandcricket said:


> Doggie purse? For humans? I sure would like to see that!


Hehe yup ill be working on it real soon. I got an order from someone who wanted it so ask and u shall recieve as long as its possible lol



lulu'smom said:


> Really neat and really different. I misunderstood too--I thought you made for Dexter too!lol If he wore that he would really have to be secure in his manhood! Hahaha. I think it's great for little sis.


Thanks hahahaha noway no dress for dex lmaoooo. It wont fit kc shes too small lol



vera94 said:


> that is very cute. i love the color


Thankie. I was excited when i saw the fabric



LBChi said:


> I think its really cute! And you didn't have a pattern? That's awesome!


Thanks lbchi! Nope i was just doing it by measurements on a huge ruler that dexter kept running away from lol



proudpeyotemama said:


> It turned out great! I love it! <3


Thanks peyote! Hehehe



LittleBean said:


> That's so cute! FUnny story: I was just browsing etsy for some stuff for my pup and I saw that on there  Then I came here and saw this!


Lol hows that possible?  i never listed it on etsy o.o :dontknow:


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

that is really good! x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Thankie princess


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Pidge....you go girl!!! That is so cute! Where did you get the fabric if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Dazy Mae said:


> Pidge....you go girl!!! That is so cute! Where did you get the fabric if you don't mind me asking?


thankie! sent u a pm via fb


----------



## Mommy2Odin (Jun 13, 2012)

Super cute! I love the underlying zera print! I want to make my own clothes for Odin.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Mommy2Odin said:


> Super cute! I love the underlying zera print! I want to make my own clothes for Odin.


thank u 
u should look into it, its actually fun hehe :lol:


----------



## Mommy2Odin (Jun 13, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> thank u
> u should look into it, its actually fun hehe :lol:


I've tried.lol. I made a little jean vest form an old pair of jeans, I have to sew by hand as I don't have a machine so I can't do anything complicated.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Mommy2Odin said:


> I've tried.lol. I made a little jean vest form an old pair of jeans, I have to sew by hand as I don't have a machine so I can't do anything complicated.


u should get a small cheap machine it works fine for the basics on beginners!


----------

